# Flowering Cherry Tree



## littlechief (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm getting ready to remove a old flowering cherry tree from my parents yard. Can someone tell me if flowering cherry wood is good for smoking? If so does it taste the same as wood from a fruiting cherry tree?
Thanks!!


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 29, 2009)

According to the sticky found here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=50439 flowering cherry wood is fine to use for smoking.


----------



## littlechief (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you! 
I did read that sticky but I guess I missed it the first time through.


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 29, 2009)

You're welcome.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Glad to help.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 29, 2009)

I would say yes because don't all cherry trees flower and I personally use cherry alot if I cann't get apple.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 29, 2009)

I think a cherry is a cherry, they all come from the same family just different fruit. Best way to find out is dry some out and give it a try. And let us know what ya think.


----------



## werdwolf (Jun 29, 2009)

Many flowering or weeping cherry trees are grafted.  If you are talking the ornamental trees I would be careful with the trunk.


----------



## littlechief (Jun 29, 2009)

I believe we were told it was grafted. The trunk is only about 4 feet tall but probably 18-20" round. The branches shooting off of that are 6-10" round and about 10' long and this is what I want to use. Funny thing, they have had the tree for 20+ years and this year one of the branches produced lots of little cherries.
Thanks for the input everyone!!


----------



## packplantpath (Jun 29, 2009)

Even if it 's grafted, it is grafted to cherry root stock.  Use it all, it's all cherry.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 30, 2009)

Theres no such thing as bad cherry its all good


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 30, 2009)

I would have to agree.


----------



## littlechief (Jun 30, 2009)

Sounds like I'm keeping it all. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------

